# Anyone Else Bought One?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've just ordered a Slava gold plated mechanical, I wanted a "vintage" looking mechanical for work to save my real ones from punishment ( vintage at night and days off).

Anyone got one? What do you think of it if you have?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Would look nice on a gold mesh Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes please.







You taking the p**?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Not mesh but this might do it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

little dressy Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bloody awful, I thought.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't know Stan,It has a certain,what is it called...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Colour?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No,its a french word.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Coward?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Fromage


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I just hope Roy got the order, then I can stick several diferent types of cheese on it.









There's a thought, has anyone made a solid cheese watch strap?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No, I was serious!
















Has Roy got the order?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Feta Fliegers?Hmmm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Smegma diver's?
















To quick to dissolve.









Cheese.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cheese straps


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe someone will invent rubber soon and save us a whole lot of trouble?

I must find a coat to get, on these wages that is a luxury.









Out in my sweatshirt then?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> Anyone got one? What do you think of it if you have?


Haven't got one (thank the lord) but I think the numbers are way too big, then hands are way too thin, the hour hand is too short and the crown is not "tight".

But, a mesh should sort it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Would you buy one if all these faults were corrected Mark?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Er, probably not























I am willing to accept any of Stan's pretty Americans though.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Anyone else bought one?" I could have bought the company by now if I hadn't purchased their watches







.

No I haven't bought one of these Stan







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

So, these are pants then?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm sure it will be very nice Stan







. Let's face it though - you've bought it to wear at work - you wouldn't want it to be too nice would you 'cos that defeats the purpose of you buying it.......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Quite right Raketakat, buy cheap, buy twice.









This watch will do to beat the crap out of, if I want a good watch I will buy Swiss.

I guess that's what I've learned on the forum but it won't help Roy's sales drive of Russian watches.
















I think I'll stop buying crap and stick with medium quality watches like my Yank's.









I may get the message and buy no watches of low quality at some point. Does it matter how many we own? I don't think so.

Perhaps I should buy less watches but of better quality?

Yes, I think I should. I may have to wait a lot longer between purchases but what does that matter, I'm not trying to impress anyone but myself.

Neil, you may have a convert.









I wish my budget was as large as my aspirations.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I just can't excited about Swiss watches. I think I've probably got a grudge against cuckoo clock land because of their neutrality. I've got more Swiss cheese














in my junk box than you can shake a stick at....I just don't FEEL the same about them.....

I'll just carry on with my cheapie "second class" Russians.

I've been through the "shall I go a bit upmarket" discussion with myself.

I still get a thrill from seeing a Russian watch I didn't know existed and trying to find it's history, so I'll stick with these.

That doesn't mean that I won't stray every now and again......









I will look forward to seeing your collection of Omegas







.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If you like you cheap & cheerful Ruskies Ian, you won't like what I have coming then................


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think I'll have a collection of Omegas, Ian. Maybe one or two at some point.









I have a few more American watches to get my hands on yet.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan,

Although my comments were a little hurtful







I meant no disrespect to your purchase. The watches are a bargain I just didn't like the style of that one................. at all.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

No offense taken.









I may not like it when I get it but for Â£16 who can complain? If I break it I won't loose sleep, now if I broke my Accutron.............................









I'll try to do a review when I get it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mark,
> 
> No offense taken.
> 
> ...


 You can always put a mesh on it and review the bracelet














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Won't bother then.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

16 quid's ok..............

Least you did spend x1000s on it like i did today


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You done the deed with the AP then Paul?


----------

